# Installing - "WARNING: system temperature too high, shutting down soon"



## Softwave (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi. I've been trying to install FreeBSD on my older HP Pavillion dv7 laptop (intend to replace Vista with it), but during installation I get the message that the system temperature is too high, and that it's shutting down? Other operating systems can be installed on the computer without problems - the fans do scream when installing but not more than I'd expect from as intensive a task as installing an OS. 

I'm new to FreeBSD; I apologize if I don't know at all what I'm doing. Learning things. Any help or ideas of what to do would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 20, 2013)

Some HP systems have ACPI that hates FreeBSD.  Make sure you have the latest BIOS.  If that does not help, the freebsd-acpi mailing list may be able to make better suggestions.


----------



## Softwave (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you for your response; I finally did manage to get it installed by disabling ACPI in the boot settings menu. 

Possibly not the wisest thing to do but I am just experimenting on an older computer that'd otherwise be gathering dust.


----------

